# Staged Cardiac Intervention



## karenk123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,
Patient had 92980-RC,93510-26,93545,9355626-59,
93543,9355526-59
at this time a complex bifurcation stenosis in the LAD was noted. He returned for staged interventions 1 month later, stents were placed in the LD & LC.
The doc also performed a full angio 93510-26,93545,93543,93556-26 and 935552-26. There were no new symptoms or changes from the 1st procedure.

Am I right in thinking I still cannot bill the second angio? Just the stent placements, right?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 13, 2010)

karenkohner@yahoo.com said:


> Hi,
> Patient had 92980-RC,93510-26,93545,9355626-59,
> 93543,9355526-59
> at this time a complex bifurcation stenosis in the LAD was noted. He returned for staged interventions 1 month later, stents were placed in the LD & LC.
> ...



Correct, you can only bill for the intervention. 
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## karenk123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

